# Mettre Mac sur mon PC en plus de Windows 7



## ggbzh56 (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

Je me permet de solliciter votre aide.

Voila j'ai un PC sous Windows 7 et je souhaiterai rajouter Mac dessus.
Pour commencer j'ai partitionné mon disque dur ce qui me fait donc 1DD de 900Go (Windows) et un de 500Go sur lequel je voudrai installer Mac.

J'ai fais des recherches mais je n'ai trouvé que des vieux sujets a ce propos donc je voulais savoir si quelqu'un aurait une méthode plus récente :rateau:

Merci d'avance


----------



## leon1983 (1 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

je te recommande de mettre le mac à côté et non pas dessus.
D'une part ce sera plus stable et dans un second temps les boitiers du mac et du pc seront mieux ventilés.
Mais une question me brûle la vulve.... Pourquoi ne pas tenter d'installer OSX (mountain lion par exemple) sur ton pc en parcourant les sujets Hackintosh sur ce forum?


----------



## Locke (1 Avril 2013)

On n'installe pas OS X comme ça dans un PC, ce n'est pas non plus un tour de magie. Allez, un petit peu de lecture pour savoir a quoi t'attendre... http://itotoscreencast.fr


----------

